# Upper Peninsula fishing trip questions



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

My son and I are looking at making a trip to the Marquette area the third week in August to do a little trout fishing and bike riding up there. I have some idea on what rivers to try, but what would you suggest to take along in the way of flys for that area at that time of the year? Also, what might the black flies and mosquitos be like then?


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't help you much on the flies to use. My experience is that the black flies should be gone by then. Mosquitoes may be really bad to hit and miss to not many at all. You'll be on the tail end of them, so it will just depend.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Fishalot said:


> My son and I are looking at making a trip to the Marquette area the third week in August to do a little trout fishing and bike riding up there. I have some idea on what rivers to try, but what would you suggest to take along in the way of flys for that area at that time of the year? Also, what might the black flies and mosquitos be like then?


The bugs are always bad! Hoppers or muddlers will catch trout! If your riding dirt bikes-try trail 5 from ishpheming to bigbay! GOodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kurtlind (Apr 28, 2010)

Try royal coachmans for brookies and hoppers for browns. Do you have a place to stay? If not, let me know - i have a cabin i rent wiht 2 trout streams on it and lots of biking trails adjoining it.

Cheers - kurt.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Obviously every trip differs. But, I have had several experiences in mid to late August in Northern Michigan (both northern lower and UP) with hardly any bugs. It just depends. I cannot say the same for May, June or July.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

You shouldn't even notice the mosquitos by August. There will be so many deer flies buzzing around you that the other insects won't be able to get through.:yikes: Just kidding.......maybe.

If I couldn't use bait and were restricted to one fly it would be a Hornberg. Fished on ultra light spinning gear with a split shot 15" above the fly I have seen it outfish crawlers in hot weather 2 to 1 for brookies. It seems to work well for browns and 'bows too.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone. We are all set with a place to stay and we will be doing some road bicycle riding, have some routes already planned from another website. Thanks for the fly ideas and I guess I will just come prepared with the appropriate protection in case the bugs happen to be bad.


----------

